# New to Smoking and looking for a digital smoking wireless thermometer



## robin squires (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi I am new to Smoking and looking for a digital smoking wireless thermometer. I have a 18 inch WSM.  Anyone have any recommendations on ones to buy along with any info etc on it for this WSM?

Thanks,

Robin


----------



## schlotz (Dec 1, 2015)

Try looking at the Maverick ET-732


----------



## daricksta (Dec 1, 2015)

I like the Maverick ET-733. It's got a larger display screen and a greater range than the 732,


----------



## robin squires (Dec 4, 2015)

Are the maverick Bluetooth ones any better?


----------



## daricksta (Dec 4, 2015)

Robin Squires said:


> Are the maverick Bluetooth ones any better?


I don't know. Only a few guys have posted about them. Here's a thread from 4-4-2015 on it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/184402/maverick-et-735-issues

I think for Bluetooth guys like the iGrill and others of that type better. And the ET-735's a bit pricey. For me and most of the guys here, either the ET-732 or the ET-733 fit the bill.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 5, 2015)

I got iGrill and like it, but the iGrill won't read inside my house. The range on blue tooth is not all that great. 
Would go with the Maverick if you need some decent range.


----------



## scrub175 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm new to the site and new to smoking. I was also researching the best wireless options for smoking my thanksgiving turkey. I watched a youtube video review of the maverick 733 I believe. In the video comments I saw someone ask about the iGrill2 and watched the video review on that and I was hooked. I used a gift card from bed bath and beyond to get the iGrill 2. Then I ordered two additional probes for a total of four probes. Overall I was very pleased with the data and accuracy of the iGrill 2. It even has nice graphs and customizations, as do other devices, but I like how it was tied to my iPhone and apple watch. 

One additional item I would recommend is a quality instant read thermometer too. It's pretty handy to spot check and validate the readings from your in smoker probes.

 iGrill 2 review video.

 Maverick 733 review video

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/pr...er-lavatools-thermowand-chipotle/reviews/4981

Good luck and let us know what you decide. There are some outstanding folks here that provide a great level of detail in their information which helps make smoker newbs more confident and successful.


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 11, 2015)

I've been using the Maverick ET-732 and like it(once you figure out the settings). No reception problems with range, through walls, etc. Only thing I didn't like, was the included 3' probe length. Just a foot or so too short for comfort.


----------



## el immigrante (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm new too and I'm using the iGrill.  I've only smoked twice with it but so far so good.


----------



## scrub175 (Dec 12, 2015)

IMG_0157.jpg



__ scrub175
__ Dec 12, 2015


















IMG_0156.jpg



__ scrub175
__ Dec 12, 2015


















IMG_0155.jpg



__ scrub175
__ Dec 12, 2015






day after thanksgiving. It was warm but a little rainy. As you can see the rubber around the probes discolors, but everything worked well as designed. Tomorrow is a brisket.


----------

